# showing with a goatee?



## megancolleend (Jan 18, 2012)

Can does be shown wth goatees unshaved? My husband loves them and doesn't want them to get shaved off for show season. Lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

The whole goat needs to be shaved to show.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

My daughter wanted to leave the beard on her ND when showing her last summer, but several of the other 4-H moms told her it needed to go. She gave in and clipped it off. Apparently the judges like the does to look "feminine".


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Well sometimes if you show early enough in the season, some people don't shave their goats at all..


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I heard a judge at a class last weekend... " there's that lady in CO... who never shaves her goats beards..." Although I dont know if she gets marked down????


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Last show I went to there was a person that didn't shave her goats at all and she came in last in every class she was in... ( I didn't look at the confo of the goats so I can't say to much on that...)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They need to be shaved and cleaned up... to do well in the class...being un-groomed... they frown on it.... :wink:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree that the beard needs to be clipped off. It'll grow back


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so glad that the Cashmere goats do not have to be shaved. My daughter would not cut the goatee off her doe, it is beautiful and so long.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ my dad would not be to happy with me if I didn't clip beards off our does! lol! he thinks they look stupid, but I LOVE them!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thankfully my boer does do not have goatee's. I hate them!!! sorry everyone but I do on the does.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

It really depends what your showingand where. At the 4-h level pygmy goats are able to be shown in their natural state and you wont be faulted, dairies must be shaved and clipped nicely, and the market weathers should be shaved too. The Boer does should be clipped down so they look neat, but don't have to be shaved all the way down.


----------

